

Delight.io (YC W10) shutting down Jan 31st - bartman
http://www.delight.io/blog

======
pedalpete
I know nothing about this space, but assumed there have to have been
competitors. I'm sure UXRecord aren't the only ones.
[http://www.uxrecorder.com/](http://www.uxrecorder.com/)

I am very surprised to see a YC W10 company with this lo-fi website, and poor
marketing.

I appreciate that not everybody who goes through YC raises funds, but the
video doesn't even have a voice-over describing what the viewer is seeing.

They may have had the best technology (as bartman says), but I wouldn't
exactly call this 'A game' marketing material, and they had to have realised
how important that is.

I hope we hear a post-mortem from the Delight.io crew.

On a side-note, I find it interesting that UXRecorder is a video capture
company that doesn't have a video demo of their product.

~~~
thomaspun
There are actually more competitors [1] but none of them was the reason of our
failure. As PG once said, startups don't die until founders quit.

And yes post-mortem is coming.

[1] Apps: [http://blog.hipmob.com/post/72458567103/6-mobile-sdks-for-
in...](http://blog.hipmob.com/post/72458567103/6-mobile-sdks-for-in-app-
screensharing-and) Games: [http://kamcord.com](http://kamcord.com) and
[http://everyplay.com](http://everyplay.com)

------
bartman
From all iOS screen recording startups delight.io still has some of the most
impressive technology. This is especially true for OpenGL-based apps. Where
other companies [1] require numerous code changes, Delight took the extra
effort to hide all this from the user and only require one additional line of
code.

I'm currently working on a usability testing startup myself in which we
developed similar technology, and were constantly impressed by how easy
Delight kept it for their users.

Good luck with your next project, Thomas, Chris and Bill.

[1] [https://developers.everyplay.com/doc/iOS-Everyplay-
Tutorial](https://developers.everyplay.com/doc/iOS-Everyplay-Tutorial)

~~~
thomaspun
Thx for your kind words. Ease of integration was crucial to us and the team
worked hard to deliver that. But as pedalpete noted, we lagged in other areas
and eventually failed to succeed.

~~~
hoi
Yeah, it was easy to integrate and use, was glad to have used it.

------
goldenkey
I'm kind of surprised how unprofessional the blog's discourse is. Not
something I would expect from a startup funding by pg. I suppose that's why
it's terminated; great code is great but unless you can appeal to
professionals, your product is going to sit in a quagmire.

The features page reeks of narrow technical view. Just because the users are
devs, doesn't mean they immediately want to see all these API references, they
want marketing material just like anyone else. [1]
[http://www.delight.io/features](http://www.delight.io/features)

------
abritishguy
Unskinned bootstrap, no wonder they didn't take off. Nothing reaks of amateur
hour more than unskinned bootstrap.

